# Where to buy?



## greatestalltime (Aug 20, 2012)

The only place I can find is Wiggle and ciclicorsa overseas. Anywhere here other than EBay? Thank you


----------



## skepticman (Dec 25, 2005)

Wrench Science sells them (no personal experience with either company)

De Rosa Bikes, Bicycles & Frames | De Rosa USA Dealer


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

De Rosa authorized USA dealers.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

They have a 2012 model Time frame for sale: http://www.wrenchscience.com/road/specials/frames/


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

myhui said:


> They have a 2012 model Time frame for sale: Road Bikes & Bicycle Frames | Wrench Science special


I'm thinking that maybe he's looking for a DeRosa.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

I've purchased all of my De Rosa's (4) from Italy, no good options here in US.


----------



## greatestalltime (Aug 20, 2012)

mriddle said:


> I've purchased all of my De Rosa's (4) from Italy, no good options here in US.


From what places in Italy? The one I've gotten feedback from, I'm not sure it's in Italy, is Ciclicorsa. It seems legit but I'm not positive. Any help or suggestions would be great.


----------



## greatestalltime (Aug 20, 2012)

skepticman said:


> Wrench Science sells them (no personal experience with either company)
> 
> De Rosa Bikes, Bicycles & Frames | De Rosa USA Dealer


Yeah. I've been working off that list. Many so far either don't carry them or have only a few. A couple have several year old ones like a 2009 Protos for 2900. Not sure of the advancements etc. to know if it's even close to worth it. The Ciclicorsa is quoting me 3000 for a new King Xs.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

This place:

Intro

Several years ago ~2008 I ordered my first De Rosa from them, at the time it was called Como Bike. A few years ago they became All 1 Sports. They have close ties to De Rosa, I just received a Titanio from them and have always had great transactions. 

Send an email for a quote from Fabio, pricing includes shipping, FedEx usually sends me a bill for duty/taxes but still very advantages vs. US pricing. 

You can also ask for custom paint if you desire, no additional $.


----------



## ibericb (Oct 28, 2014)

BTW - if you're looking for steel or Ti, you might consider Bixxis bikes. It is the new company started earlier this year by Doriano De Rosa, who was the son of Ugo who was the mechanical one running the shop, and was the one who actually built frames. More in this thread.


----------



## greatestalltime (Aug 20, 2012)

Thanks for the help. I think I'm going to stay carbon. So far ciclicorsa seems to have the best deals. The duty fee though from importing them is 16% which really adds up. I've purchased from Merlin and never had that problem. I guess it's the size of the shipment that prevents them from dealing with the post office which doesn't charge that.


----------



## Cinelli 82220 (Dec 2, 2010)

The taxes and duty debate has been going on in the Hot Deals forum for years.

Simply put: FedEx will always charge a brokerage fee because it is a revenue stream for them.
USPS may or may not, depending on the individual worker.
I, or more properly my employer, ships and receives millions of dollars of product and material across borders monthly.


----------



## greatestalltime (Aug 20, 2012)

Cinelli 82220 said:


> The taxes and duty debate has been going on in the Hot Deals forum for years.
> 
> Simply put: FedEx will always charge a brokerage fee because it is a revenue stream for them.
> USPS may or may not, depending on the individual worker.
> I, or more properly my employer, ships and receives millions of dollars of product and material across borders monthly.


Import mine please. :thumbsup:


----------



## greatestalltime (Aug 20, 2012)

Thank you. I contacted them and got the best price by far.


----------



## mriddle (Nov 16, 2005)

Good deal, just factor in ~$150 for the duty/tax charges that fedex will bill you for.


----------



## CLTracer (Aug 21, 2004)

They have them at www.winterparkcycles.com. SKs, Planets, and the the Protos. 



Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MoparPorsche (Oct 13, 2013)

Backcountry has some. Road Bikes - Complete Bikes & Frames | Backcountry.com


----------



## pmf (Feb 23, 2004)

You two realize that this post is a year old, right?

I was going to suggest Maestro, but I'd assume he's already bought it.


----------

